# Mirroring Effect Plugin for LR



## brianjones (Apr 22, 2017)

I am looking for an LR plugin that will allow me to easily mirror photos. Ideally the plugin would mirror a photo and then allow me to control the depth of the mirroring effect with a simple slider. Ideally this would appear in the effects panel of LR.

I want this plugin or app to replicate a very specific task that I have been doing using an iOS app called Piclay Pro on my iPhone. This iOS app that I use allows me to mirror photos in four different ways and then control the mirroring effect using a simple slider. The slider is key here - as it allows me to fluidly change the image. I like to export many versions of the mirrored image - so the slider is key to this.

This video shows how the iOS app works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLZNZAtlLXI

The only problem with the iPhone app is that the images it exports are low resolution. I have been unable to find another iOS app that does the same thing so easily AND allows me to export full resolution images.

I can do this in Photoshop but doing so is cumbersome and not nearly as fluid as doing it on my iPhone.

Or if you know of an app that can already do this please point me in that direction.

Many thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2017)

Nothing like this for Lightroom. I suggest recording the task as a Photoshop action, saving that action as a droplet, and launching the droplet either from the Export dialog box's Post Processing Step (put the droplet in the Export Actions folder), or by setting up the droplet as an additional External Editor (in Preferences).

John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 24, 2017)

Have you looked into the Adobe Capture CC App? It integrates with the Lightroom mobile and Photoshop environments and does some of the types of mirroring your describe.


----------

